# Levothyroxine brand matter?



## thyroidboardsfan (Apr 10, 2018)

Does Levothyroxine brand matter? I get different brands and in different pill shapes from Costco at every refill. Is it better to stay on one brand if possible?


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Do you mean different versions of generic? From different manufacturers? I would imagine consistency is always desirable, I take generic, but from CVS. It seems to be the same manufacturer for a couple of years now.

Same filters, same inconsistency or potency if it is off (you know what I mean if 150 mcg is really just 140 because it is generic at least it is always 140, day after day, month after month).

Are you sure (I am sure you are sure you are, but I gotta ask), that Costco is giving you different manufactures all the time for the same dose? I would imagine they do long-term contracts to force cost down.

Now are you are talking about major brands, like Synthroid or Tirosint, Unithroid, etc? I would imagine the potency would be the same, but the fillers are different, and the marketing claims are different (e.g., Tirosint is supposedly better absorbed by many who might have issues there), one brand's fillers might have an allergic effect on you while another's brand fillers might not.

I came across this site set of pill descriptions once. Here is my pill

https://www.drugs.com/imprints/m-l-11-7228.html

Made by Mylan Pharmaceuticals Inc.

Inactive Ingredients:
butylated hydroxyanisole
silicon dioxide
crospovidone
magnesium stearate
mannitol
microcrystalline cellulose
povidone
sodium lauryl sulfate
sucrose
FD&C Blue No. 2
Note: Inactive ingredients may vary.

*Levo Pill Identifier*

It is a horrible list to search through, actually, kinda impossible, page and scan, page and scan,

https://www.drugs.com/imprints.php?drugname=levothyroxine


----------



## thyroidboardsfan (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes, I'm talking about generic but same dosage. I'm looking at my pill bottles. I get one fill made by Lannett and another one made by Sandoz.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Let me ask, Why do you ask? Feeling funky still? Or some months off with one manufacturer but not the other? Or just curious? (which we all are, when trying to maximize our feel better-ness)


----------



## thyroidboardsfan (Apr 10, 2018)

Just curious. I used to be on Armour and was told it may have some variation from batch to batch. So I'm wondering if it's the case with synthetics from different manufacturers.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Best answer I can give, there may be... for various reasons. But if you are in a good place, it might be that your body doesn't care about the fillers and that the dosages are actually similar and you are digesting and metabolizing the levo.

Not a desiccated taker, but I have heard similar as well as when the drug changed hands a few years ago (complaints), but as far as I know there are only natural t4/t3 combo options. Think there was one synthetic available a few years ago but it was withdrawn without reason I think (that one might tempt me if it were to reappear).

Some people swear by it, others didn't take to it. We are all so variable and this disease so peculiar.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Absolutely not! Your pharmacy should know better than to switch "brands" of generic thyroid hormone replacement.

Each manufacturer uses different fillers and because of that you need to retest with every manufacturer change.

You really need to speak with the pharmacy manager and insist they keep you on the same manufacturer of your generic. I for one use Unithroid and that is considered generic - you might consider asking them to keep a bottle of whichever on hand for you or order in when you call in for a refill.


----------



## thyroidboardsfan (Apr 10, 2018)

I talked to my doc on this very issue. He said the brand name "Synthroid" is the way to go and don't bother with generics.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

thyroidboardsfan said:


> I talked to my doc on this very issue. He said the brand name "Synthroid" is the way to go and don't bother with generics.


It's the most expensive - which is why I use Unithroid. I have never had a pharmacy refill with anything other than Unithroid. Again I state - the pharmacy should know better than to switch manufacturers. I have gone to pharmacies who do not stock Unithroid and they order a bottle in for my refill- usually takes 1 extra day.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Gotta tell you, considering it's the Costco Pharmacy we are talking about, I was surprised it would seem to change so often for the OP.


----------

